# Guns4pennies



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello all, 
I saw an ad in Field and Stream for a web site called Guns 4 Pennies. It is an on-line auction site that you can bid on guns, knives, scopes and such. Has anyone out there bought anything on this site. Looks "too good to be true" so that is why I am asking what you think.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If it like other penny site you bid a Penney at a time but you have to buy that Penney (buy to bid). You end up paying pretty much the same amount as regular auctions.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I think you answered your own question.
Sounds like one of those sites where each bid costs you.
If it sounds too good to be true, it probably isn't.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, those sites are a waste and probably infected w/ viruses w/ all the info having to pass back/forth!


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks, all good info!


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Jason said:


> Yeah, those sites are a waste and probably infected w/ viruses w/ all the info having to pass back/forth!



Stay away from them sites... Jason's right


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

buy local. it will save you from transfer fees, most of the guns i've seen on auction sites are often only 50-70 bucks cheaper and thats before shipping and FFL transfer fees, and waiting. so unless it's something really unique it's not worth it.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Longbow14 said:


> buy local. it will save you from transfer fees, most of the guns i've seen on auction sites are often only 50-70 bucks cheaper and thats before shipping and FFL transfer fees, and waiting. so unless it's something really unique it's not worth it.


$100 difference is generally my limit before I buy locally. Shipping and FFL fees generally add up to or close to $50 for me. $50 difference isn't a big deal in the grand scheme of things, so then I'll buy local. The only exception to this rule is when there's an expensive gun and I want to dodge sales tax.


----------

